
Show HN: Listory – discover, follow and read newsletters out of your inbox - jandll
https://www.listory.com/d
======
jandll
Still early stage, and any feedback will be appreciated! The goal is to
extract from newsletters the most important and most recommended stories.
Kinda like the Michelin Guide, but for content

